
AT&T is paying bonuses of $1,000 to more than 200,000 U.S. employees - nodesocket
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/12/20/tax-reform-reaction-att-is-giving-bonuses-to-200000-employees.html
======
nodesocket
To all the negative nancy's of the tax reform bill; it is already putting
money in the pockets of middle class Americans.

Before the corporate rage comes, just look at your pay stub come February, you
will see less taxes and a larger paycheck.

~~~
wakeywakeywakey
To all the positive patsy's of the HN forum: the exception doesn't make the
rule.

Instead of being lulled by the veil of consumerism draped over your eyes,
realize companies only maximize profits and do 'good' as an accidental side
effect of their goings-on.

